# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  suche...;-)

## Unregistriert

...einen surfer...der die welt auch mal falsch herum hlt...mit der leichtigkeit des seins...salzwasser im blut...windzerzauste haare und ein strahlelcheln...mit dem blick frs meer...das ganze lotterleben...die nchte im bus...regen...sonne...mehr meer...UND DAS WICHTIGSTE!!!...der mir das surfen endlich wirklich beibringt!!!
ob es den wohl gibt...?;-)))

aloha...

----------


## TMS.agent

meist bekommt man nicht das alles was man will und sucht aber vielleicht bekommt man ein groes stck vom kuchen ;-)

ich kann bei den vielen ansprchen schlecht hier rufen aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt also "HIER"

----------


## Unregistriert

Hier hast diesen Surfer gefunden.
doch erstmal zu Dir??
Welchem Geschlecht gehrst du denn an??? Ich denke mal weiblich  :Happy: 
Und wo wohnst Du??
Bis dann, 12Bft.

----------


## surfhansel

HIER  :Happy: 

LG
ANDY

----------


## Unregistriert

lustig... ich htte da zu dem ersten beitrag noch nen nderungsvorschlag:
er sollte es verkraften, dass ich gut surfe - oder sogar besser...
schreit ihr nun auch noch alle HIER??
 :Wink:

----------


## Der Chrischan

Jup.




*TEXTVERLNGER*

----------


## meererleben

...dann will ich erstmal etwas zu mir schreiben, dass ihr in etwa wit wozu ihr 'hier' ruft...;-)

also hier ein paar stichworte...weiblich,ledig,29 jahre jung sucht jemanden zum surfen...ich lebe auf der nrdlichsten und wohl auch schnsten insel nordfrieslands...und will viel meer...

----------


## Unregistriert

> ...und will viel mee(h)r...



heyheyhey heir gehts ja ab. dann mal viel spa mit der dame, jungs!!

----------


## Catie

daily-dose-singlebrse  :Kiss: 

ungeahnte mglichkeiten tun sich hier auf  :Big Smile:

----------


## DMac

das ganze als "unregistriert" hier reinschreiben und sehen wie sich die ganzen geilen vgel voll einen abstrampeln... hahaha - selten so gelacht!
cu on water (und nicht in der singlebrse)
dmac

----------


## TMS.agent

na klar warum nicht "HIER"

----------


## meererleben

...'hier' rufen und doch nicht zu potte kommen...;-)))

----------

